# 

## Tempest

.
   - 15      .   3.
 - , ,      
     -     ?
   -         (   ) -   . 
 
   , , , ,   . 
ps         ,    ,     .

----------


## froguz

> 

    ...   .    .
   ,       , IMHO.

----------


## Tempest

> ...   .    .

  -,   . 
,      ?

----------


## 23q

> ,      ?

    :
  -  (  ).?   - ,              ,   (   , ).    ,  -   1   .    ,    (   )  .    .      2  ,      .     ,   ,  2 . +      ,     .  .  .      ,     .     . 
  :  -  (  ),   .   ,   ,    .   .     19   .      ,  (   ,    ) 
 . 
  ?     ? **:

----------


## tayatlas

> .

         ? 
       ?         (45     ).       .      . 
     ,        ,     (     ).        -   ,       (    , ..       -   ). 
            . ,       -      .

----------


## nickeler

, ,   !
  -    ,      .  , ,  . 
 .    ,    -  """
      .  -  " ̳", ""    ""     ""
   -  , .   .   .,     20 .       ó     .    ,   ,     .   -  .    .   - . 
  -  ,    .  .      . 
,  )

----------


## Tigrina

'   ,        ,        (   ),  '  ( ),    .     ,    -      .  
 ,     ,    ,      ,  , ,  ,          - , , , , ѳ  ,

----------

> . ,       -      .

    ,    (   ,   ) -  90%   .

----------


## Sir_2006

> 90%   .

  90%

----------


## nickeler

> 90%   .

  ,   )))
   -      .    ,   ,    ,   .    .

----------


## Tempest

)
 ,   -   ,     .

----------


## 23q

*Tempest*,  ,   ,     ,     .

----------


## Merry Corpse

)) _   ?_

----------


## Tempest

:           ?

----------


## Scald

//      (      ).  -3

----------


## Tempest

> :   .

  "    -  "    ",        ,    , , , ,  ." http://www.nice-places.com/articles/...oltava/409.htm  
?

----------


## 23q

*Tempest*,        5 ,    ,  - .

----------


## vital

> , , , ,   .

   

> , , ,  -   . ,   .

     - ( ,   -    ,    (        - -     ),     -   ,    ..   .         .  ,     -  .        .       ,      .  () -  .  .

----------


## Tempest

,     ,         :)
  .   ,   .

----------


## Tempest

) 
     -        .   

> ,       -   .     -   .     ,   ...      ,  - .

  ,   .  ,        .        -160 ?)
 ,  -     .   

> -  " ̳"

        -         - ))

----------


## 23q

*Tempest*,   ?

----------


## Merry Corpse

> -         - ))

  !  ,     ,   20-45 -   .  .

----------


## Tempest

> *Tempest*,   ?

  ,  .     -            )

----------


## 23q

*Tempest*,  ?  ?  ?  ?

----------


## vital

> ,   .  ,        .        -160 ?)
>  ,  -     .

   - !   -   -   -        4-5 .     :) 
 - ,        .

----------


## Tempest

> *Tempest*,  ?  ?  ?  ?

    -   ,   -  ,     .  .  -    .      .
      -        -                  .
  ,   ,   ,  ,  , .  ,       - .

----------

